# 15 week pup with only one testicle dropped



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Is this normal... what ate the chances the other will or will not drop?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When we got our boy at 6 wks which is too early to be leaving momma and siblings the breeder told us that he only had one that had dropped and that the vet said that the other most probably would come down and stay and it did. I don't know about a pup that is 15 wks old, I would think that it should be down to stay by then but I do not have any knowledge to back that up. You may type in the search area in the black strip at the top and find some posts that refer to this. Or hopefully someone who has been there or done that will come on and offer you some advice. Good luck.


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

I have had 2 males with this problem and neither one of them had the other one come down. The boy I have now is 9 months old and if it isn't down by a year, it won't be coming down. He will be neutered.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Grrr... I hope it drops ... I was hoping to breed him at least once... lol.. if it doesn't drop, it'll give me an excuse to get another gsd down the road 
Lol... not that ill need an excuse


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an almost 5 month old pup whose still hasn't dropped. Vet and breeder both said we still have a while that we can wait to see.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Crossing my fingers


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have a rescue and usually by 8-10 weeks both have dropped. The fact one is down and the other isn't is an indicator the other won't likely drop.

Can you feel it and sort of push it down into place? If not, then it's probably a done deal and it's not coming down.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW I was looking this up and found more info than anyone should know on the subject  
If you're bored, check it out -
Cryptorchidism and Undescended Testicles - all you need to know.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I remember the breeder mentioning something about undescended testes.. but I'm pretty sure it was just a general statement about things to keep an eye on... other than not being able to do conformation shows, the risk of cancer and it being irresponsible to breed him.. what other effects, if any, will this have? Does the breeder have any responsibility here? Is it even worth mentioning? I'm not really worried about money, I just want to know what is customary.
Fyi, I was planning on neutering him after the age of two... I was interested in conformation, but much more interested in schutzhund.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Some folks guarantee the testes will descend, if the dog is sold as a show quality and/or breeding quality dog. 
I don't know what your agreement states. You should refer to it.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I contacted the breeder and she said they were both down at one point and that they can go up then down again as they grow..is this accurate?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Read the link I provided  

I don't think so. After 10-12 weeks they should be permanently down. Do you have a vet's statement that both testicles were down?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My vet said plenty of dogs don't drop one or both until over 6 or 7 months.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the same issue with my dog. The breeder said that both were down at 6 weeks of age. I noticed around 9-10 weeks that only 1 was down. He's 1.5 years old now and the other testicle still hasn't come back down.

It's unfortunate because I didn't want to neuter him, but have no choice now. I plan on having it done at 2-2.5 years old.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

From the research I've read and looked at, it's possible for one to slide down and back up (or both) but at 8-9 weeks if both aren't able to at least get down there, then they won't.
They could slide back up at 8-9 or 10 weeks but if they can make it down, they should both stay down by a certain age.
And that if one hasn't come down - at all (not able to be physically moved into position) - then it probably won't.

The problem with undescended testes is that the spermatic cord is too short and that's why it can't come down.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I looked at my contract ... he was sold to me as a "pet" with no guaranty regarding testicle. It only said if he had a genetic disorder she would replace him. Not wanting anything from her anyhow, I'm just bummed I don't have the option to do conformation shows or breed him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's a good idea to notify your breeder anyway, since she may want to reconsider breeding to that particular stud, especially if more than one pup was born crypt- or monorchid.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My boy had both down at 7 weeks, I felt them, they were there. At 9 weeks when he came home neither was there. We could find them in his abdomen. He is now 3 years old and they never came down. He has matured like a normal, testosterone filled male. Other full males do not like him. 
Everything I read and everyone I talked to had stories of them coming back down, even as late as a year old which made me really hopefull. But they never came down and he will be neutered in the new year.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It would make sense, I guess -- if the cord is too short, the bigger the dog gets, if it doesn't also grow, they're not going to make it back down.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

All you can do is wait and see.if they were both down at one point then totally possible they will come down again. Confused how you were planning on both breeding yet neutering by 2 years of age?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

My guy's where both down at 8 weeks per breeder and also at 9 weeks per vet went back for second round of shots few weeks later one was up the other was down and they were both down again for the final set of shots. I would ask your breeder if they down at 8 weeks or so


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

GSDElsa said:


> All you can do is wait and see.if they were both down at one point then totally possible they will come down again. Confused how you were planning on both breeding yet neutering by 2 years of age?


Sorry to seem to be contradicting myself ... I was hoping to breed, but I was gonna wait til two to neuter him if I decided not to breed anyhow .. I just hate to have options taken away from me is all...


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

> It only said if he had a genetic disorder she would replace him.


Well, if you went to court and argued it was a genetic disorder, you'd win, and I'm sure the breeder knows that. Not saying of course that you'd want to take it that far.

It's a not-at-all uncommon fault in certain lines of GSD's, and I've always heard/read it was genetic. The one time I took a pup home and forgot to check him -- our somewhat unfortunate GSD Kaiser -- sure enough, he only had one.

And it never came down either. That they can go up and down is a new one on me.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco had one that didn't come down until about 4-5 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

*Some will surely disagree, but it's not totally unusual for them to drop at 6-7 months. Some will tell you that if they are not down by 8-10 wks it's not going to happen. They are not correct. Breeders as well as experienced Vet's will confirm the 6-7 months. Yes it's common for 1 to pop up and down before dropping.*


----------

